# Edition spéciale : le micazara canal authentique passe à l'offensive



## l'écrieur (29 Juin 2006)

_Mes lecteurs ch&#233;ris,

Tout se bouscule. Tout va trop vite.
Alors que la r&#233;daction enqu&#234;te sur la disparition des micazaristes, et tandis que nos investigateurs sont pr&#232;s de d&#233;couvrir le repaire de l'un des rescap&#233;s, il apparait qu'une fraction d'entre eux, non encore identifi&#233;s, a cr&#233;&#233; un mouvement dissident.
Nous ne savons pas encore s'ils sont &#224; l'origine de la disparition du groupe terrodada&#239;ste, ou s'ils ne repr&#233;sentent qu'une fraction des dissidents.

Les services de police sont d&#233;j&#224; sur le coup, mais les cyber-dissidents semblent avoir une longueur d'avance dans l'utilisation des technologies avanc&#233;es.

Voici, en exclusivit&#233;, le Manifeste qu'ils viennent de faire parvenir &#224; la r&#233;daction de *l'&#233;crieur*, &#224; 13h22 heure locale._






Micazara Canal Authentique

Nous &#233;tions l'amour,
nous &#233;tions la libert&#233; totale et la paix,
nous voulions recouvrir le monde du flux puissant de nos liquides corporels reproductifs et ensemencer les &#226;mes d'une folie douce et po&#233;tique par la p&#233;n&#233;tration et l'&#233;pandement de notre verve mirifique en les consciences grises.

Elle est venue &#224; nous, pleine d'amour et offerte,
nous succomb&#226;mes.
Fols que nous &#233;tions.

Elle s'est jou&#233;e de nous, nous a tenus en ses ge&#244;les les plus obscures, condamn&#233;s &#224; errer dans les catacombes avec les reflets p&#226;lis de ses anciennes victimes.
Elle a suc&#233; notre moelle et nous a laiss&#233; exsangues, pour morts, vaincus.
Elle nous a vol&#233; notre id&#233;al d'amour, de stupre et de fornication pour le faire sien et l'entacher des tares pustuleuses de son app&#233;tit de puissance.

Elle,
l'hydre malsaine cach&#233;e derri&#232;re micazara.

Mais il n'est de cadavre si bien enterr&#233; qu'un chien un jour ne d&#233;busque !

Avant que nous ne reprenions le combat pour la partouze globale, nous n'aurons de cesse que s'effondre l'hydre, &#233;touff&#233;e par les miasmes mal dig&#233;r&#233;s et r&#233;gurgit&#233;s en une bouillie putride de ses instincts morbides.

Nous frapperons sans piti&#233; - jamais o&#249; on nous attendra car nous sommes aussi insaisissables que le vent du d&#233;sir.

Meurt micazara,
M.C.A. vaincra !​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

l'&#233 a dit:


> ... sont pr&#234;ts de d&#233;couvrir le repaie...


Sont *pr&#232;s* de d&#233;couvrir le *repaire* ?
Flux *puissant*, etc. ?
Soigne ton orthographe lapin, sinon ce n'est plus dr&#244;le...


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Juin 2006)

Pardon, pardon. L'actualit&#233; va tellement vite, je n'&#233;tais pas habitu&#233; &#224; une telle fr&#233;quence de parution !


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Juin 2006)

Vous croyez qu'il faut aussi que je corrige la faute dans le texte du manifeste ?
Je ne sais pas trop, pour ces choses-l&#224;. C'est d&#233;ontologique, ou anti-d&#233;ontologique ?
Aidez-moi, Doc, quoi !


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2006)

Dire que je trouvais mon nouveau boulot difficile


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

l'&#233 a dit:


> Pardon, pardon. L'actualit&#233; va tellement vite, je n'&#233;tais pas habitu&#233; &#224; une telle fr&#233;quence de parution !


Le manifeste est plein de fautes ! &#201;pandement pour *&#233;panchement*, r&#233;curgitation pour *r&#233;gurgitation*, instincs pour *instincts*... Une chose est s&#251;re : si benjamin est m&#234;l&#233; &#224; tout &#231;a, il n'a pas relu cette prose !


Par contre, al&#232;m je ne dis pas.


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Juin 2006)

Ah, je me fais taper dessus de tout c&#244;t&#233; !

Une dissidente me somme de corriger pendant qu'il est temps, et me signale qu'&#233;pandement n'est pas une faute, ni un n&#233;ologisme, mais un substantif rare et n&#233;anmoins reconnu.

Je m'ex&#233;cute.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Une dissidente me somme de corriger pendant qu'il est temps, et me signale qu'épandement n'est pas une faute, ni un néologisme, mais un substantif rare et néanmoins reconnu.


Tu parles ! Une sous-rubrique du verbe épandre, oui ! Mais bon, pour briller dans les dîners en ville, pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Elle s'est joué*e* de nous...


« Jouer » est transitif à présent ou c'est le triste résultat de la loi Toubon ?


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> &#171; Jouer &#187; est transitif &#224; pr&#233;sent ou c'est le triste r&#233;sultat de la loi Toubon ?



Emploi transitif indirect. Normal.



Et puis &#231;a suffit, hein, c'est pas ma prose &#224; moi !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Emploi transitif indirect. Normal.


Y compris à la voix pronominale ?


----------



## Amok (29 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Y compris à la voix pronominale ?



J'étais a deux doigts de poser la même question !


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juin 2006)

Notons que les tenants de l'ordre établi préfèrent s'épancher sur la forme plutot que sur le fond.

C'est révélateur.

La victoire est proche!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Notons que les tenants de l'ordre établi préfèrent s'épancher sur la forme plutot que sur le fond.


Petit, même les causes perdues ont besoin de soigner la forme. Surtout elles.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'étais a deux doigts de poser la même question !


Voilà comment on se fait griller quand on a les doigts ailleurs.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Petit, même les causes perdues ont besoin de soigner la forme. Surtout elles.


 
On ne m'avait plus appelé "petit" depuis la fin de mon abonnement a Pif Gadget et son dernier sachet de pois sauteurs.

J'en ai la larme à l'oeil.


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Juin 2006)

"Je suis s&#251;r, reprit-il, que tu vas partager avec moi la joie de
ch&#226;tier cette femelle perfide qui s'est jou&#233;e de nous deux"

Cervantes. Traduction Aline Schulman.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

l'&#233 a dit:


> "Je suis s&#251;r, reprit-il, que tu vas partager avec moi la joie de
> ch&#226;tier cette femelle perfide qui s'est jou&#233;e de nous deux"
> 
> Cervantes. Traduction Aline Schulman.


Qu'on br&#251;le Aline Schulman ! 

P.S. : Au moins tes dissidents ne lisent pas que des conneries dada&#239;stes, c'est d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a. 

&#192; jpmiss : en priv&#233;, tu m'as confi&#233; que la derni&#232;re &#224; t'avoir appel&#233; comme &#231;a c'&#233;tait Madame Suzanne, 36, boulevard Michu, et que &#231;a t'a complex&#233; jusqu'&#224; tes 28 ans !


----------



## da capo (29 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Petit, même les causes perdues ont besoin de soigner la forme. Surtout elles.


N'ayant rien d'un révolutionnaire, mais un brin amusé par l'énergie déployée pour le renouveau des forums, je me dois d'offrir mon soutien court mais appliqué à cette cause perdue : *votre secours*


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2006)

l'&#233 a dit:


> ...Et puis &#231;a suffit, hein, c'est pas ma prose &#224; moi !


Le prozac qui... ?

Ah ! Que de paroles en l'air s'envolent
souffl&#233;es par l'instinct de reproduction.

_...par la fenestration et l'&#233;pandage de notre verve...

...id&#233;al balourd, de sucre et de fabriication..._

Mais laissez donc chanter tranquillement
cette pauvre Mika Zara&#239;.


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, al&#232;m je ne dis pas.




ah non, dada&#239;ste jamais... si c'est pour finir dans un bar &#224; qu&#233;mander &#224; des situationnistes-de-MontLuc de quoi boire mon verre d'alcool... ah non jamais... 


par contre, s'il est question de faire quelques trucs bruitistes dans la veine Fluxus, je suis "parti" prenante... 



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Petit, m&#234;me les causes perdues ont besoin de soigner la forme. Surtout elles.



c'est pour cela qu'Amok, benjamin et toi, vous r&#233;digez de mani&#232;re aussi remarquable ? ?   

_je sens que je vais me faire envoyer paitre..._


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour cela qu'Amok, benjamin et toi, vous êcrivez de manière aussi remarquable ? ?
> 
> _je sens que je vais me faire envoyer paitre..._


Je ne peux pas répondre pour les deux autres, mais, en ce qui me concerne, ce n'est peut-être pas faux.


----------



## JeEstAval (29 Juin 2006)

Vendus,
vendus,
vendus,
vendus vous êtes,
petits pervers perfides, 
ignobles zélateurs de l'hydre,
vendus sans acheteurs,
triste sort / tristes sires.

Dieu est amour,
seule la canaille pinaille
et compte la sueur
aux tristes balances de son ennui dévastateur.

mais elle m'attend,
sa gorge s'offre à mes dents,
je me dois d'aller y mordre.


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux pas répondre pour les deux autres, mais, en ce qui me concerne, ce n'est peut-être pas faux.




bah, je dois t'avouer qu'il n'y a que pour toi que le doute subsiste...  


  

_Amok chéri, ne le prends pas mal, c'est juste pour rire. :rose: Ne te fâche pas, c'est pas bon pour ton cur de surcroit... _


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> quelques trucs bruitistes dans la veine Fluxus, je suis "parti" prenante...



Tu peux &#234;tre dans le non-agir et dans le silence aussi. Je te conc&#232;de que c'est moins dr&#244;le (cf : la Horle et son halog&#232;ne fonctionnant &#224; l'illumination zen version p&#233;tard mouill&#233


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux être dans le non-agir et dans le silence aussi.




ah non, désolé, l'activité procrastinatoire lasse rapidement l'être exalté, nerveux et angoissé que mon être ne cesse d'être...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2006)

JeEstAval a dit:
			
		

> sa gorge s'offre à mes dents,
> (...) y mordre.



Ça s'appelle ruminer


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

.


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça s'appelle ruminer




Euh... Tibo, es-tu certaine de bien connaitre le catabolisme digestif des ovidés ? :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Tibo, es-tu certaine de bien connaitre le catabolisme digestif des ovidés ? :affraid:


Pour le coup, c'est son approche de l'érotisme qui m'inquiète.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Le reproche fait à l'ancien Bar, c'est qu'on était plusieurs à parler de soi sans aller au delà.
> Le progrès avec le nouveau Bar© c'est qu'ils sont trois à faire semblant d'être douze à parler de rien.


Je te certifie que j'avais souvent l'impression que tu étais douze et que tu parlais pour rien !


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais je le faisais avec un d&#233;vouement et une bonne volont&#233; proche de la passion mystique.




oui mais loin d'&#233;galer celle que nos camarades mettent en avant... bien loin... 



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pour le coup, c'est son approche de l'&#233;rotisme qui m'inqui&#232;te.



des relents de religion terrienne, on esp&#232;re que &#231;a va germer...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais je le faisais avec un dévouement et une bonne volonté proche de la passion mystique.


C'est bien ce que je disais, tu es une assoc' loi 1901 à toi tout seul : on ne te demande rien, mais tu vas faire notre bonheur.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Tibo, es-tu certaine de bien connaitre le catabolisme digestif des ovid&#233;s ? :affraid:



Dans ce cas pr&#233;cis, je pense surr&#233;aliste avec tendance image cach&#233;e dalinienne. Un peu compliqu&#233; mais &#231;a aide &#224; suivre


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

oh pur&#233;e, dada, surr&#233;alisme, Dali, Situationnistes... quand en aurons-nous fini avec le XX&#232;me si&#232;cle... cette vieille charogne ne veut donc point crever ?!!


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2006)

...il &#233;tait pas question de passage &#224; l'acte dans ce fil l&#224; ......

..porqu&#233; le tising s'&#233;ternise un peu l&#224; non ?


...moi je dis &#231;a ..je suis assez pour puisque c'est quand m&#234;me les seuls tradadas que je peux suivre....sans &#234;tre oblig&#233; de comprendre....

...mais un peu de sang ....


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oh purée, dada, surréalisme, Dali, Situationnistes... quand en aurons-nous fini avec le XXème siècle... cette vieille charogne ne veut donc point crever ?!!


Mails qu'est-ce qu'elle t'a fait Rika Zaraï ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oh purée, dada, surréalisme, Dali, Situationnistes... quand en aurons-nous fini avec le XXème siècle... cette vieille charogne ne veut donc point crever ?!!



C'est mal parti, ils ont autorisé l'absynthe :rateau:


----------



## Amok (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour cela qu'Amok, benjamin et toi, vous rédigez de manière aussi remarquable ? ?
> 
> _je sens que je vais me faire envoyer paitre..._



[quote='[MGZ] 
_Amok chéri, ne le prends pas mal, c'est juste pour rire. :rose: Ne te fâche pas, c'est pas bon pour ton cur de surcroit... _[/quote]

T'inquiètes pour mon coeur : aux dernières nouvelles il est encore capable de détourner les flux sanguins aux endroits adéquats !


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes pour mon coeur : aux dernières nouvelles il est encore capable de détourner les flux sanguins aux endroits adéquats !



...alors qui va la dire la connerie ?  

..moi j'ai usé mon forfait et trop tiré le diable par la queue....

...je passe


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2006)

Laisse, il croit encore que c'est le coeur qui fait bander


----------



## katelijn (29 Juin 2006)

après c'est le cerveau qui part en quenouille


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Micazara Canal Authentique
> 
> Nous étions l'amour,
> nous étions la liberté totale et la paix,
> nous voulions recouvrir le monde du flux puissant de nos liquides corporels reproductifs et ensemencer les âmes d'une folie douce et poétique par la pénétration et l'épandement de notre verve mirifique en les consciences grises.​


Jusque là, ça va, tout le monde peut comprendre : il s'agit d'une AES.


			
				l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Elle est venue à nous, pleine d'amour et offerte,
> nous succombâmes.
> Fols que nous étions.​


Là, c'est déjà moins clair. Ça rappelle vaguement la Fusion selon saint WebO, mais l'usage du féminin permet d'en douter.


			
				l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Elle s'est jouée de nous, nous a tenus en ses geôles les plus obscures, condamnés à errer dans les catacombes avec les reflets pâlis de ses anciennes victimes.
> Elle a sucé notre moelle et nous a laissé exsangues, pour morts, vaincus.
> Elle nous a volé notre idéal d'amour, de stupre et de fornication pour le faire sien et l'entacher des tares pustuleuses de son appétit de puissance.​


Bon, retour de l'Hydre, le monstre multi-têtes (un peu comme une brosse à dents électrique dont on aurait confié le design à Dell). Bien évidemment, l'Hydre désigne une ou plusieurs personnes. On peut parier sur l'admin et ses Modo Dolls.


			
				l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Elle,
> l'hydre malsaine cachée derrière micazara.​


Qu'est-ce que je disais !


			
				l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Mais il n'est de cadavre si bien enterré qu'un chien un jour ne débusque !​


Et allez... Ils ont dû acheter un Larousse des citations : on dirait moi quand je cause à golf !


			
				l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Avant que nous ne reprenions le combat pour la partouze globale, nous n'aurons de cesse que s'effondre l'hydre, étouffée par les miasmes mal digérés et régurgités en une bouillie putride de ses instincts morbides.​


Mouais... On se croirait déjà en mai 2007... « La partouze globale »... Ça ressemble pourtant à du SM...


			
				l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Nous frapperons sans pitié - jamais où on nous attendra car nous sommes aussi insaisissables que le vent du désir.​


Manifestement, on ne leur a pas encore parlé de la recherche par I.P. Notez, cette pointe de naïveté est assez touchante. Imbécile, mais touchante.


			
				l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Meurt micazara,
> M.C.A. vaincra !​


C'est pas "Meur*s* micazara" ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes pour mon coeur : aux dernières nouvelles il est encore capable de détourner les flux sanguins aux endroits adéquats !


Bah évidemment, quand on ne se nourrit que de compote, qu'on est sourd, à moitié aveugle et qu'on n'utilise plus ses jambes, ça laisse tout juste assez d'énergie pour le reste.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu lui causes ?
> Il y a des vidéos, des retranscriptions, des cassettes audio, des .mov de ces échanges verbeux ???


Oui... « Causer » n'est pas le mot juste. Mais le mot juste m'aurait valu des remontrances.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Allons allons... Un peu de charit&#233; chr&#233;tienne s'il vous pla&#238;t.


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu lui causes ?
> Il y a des vidéos, des retranscriptions, des cassettes audio, des .mov de ces échanges verbeux ???


Plus que l'abondance ici.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah évidemment, quand on ne se nourrit que de compote



Remarque Jean-Claude Van Damme comme Chirac recommandent la pomme sous toutes ses formes... Pourtant, au vu desdits prescripteurs, je me demande s'il n'y aurait pas quelques effets secondaires méconnus... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Allons allons... Un peu de charité chrétienne s'il vous plaît.


Note que la phrase : « On dirait moi quand je parle à golf ! » est plus « dégradante » pour mon image que pour la sienne... En outre, tu sais que je suis bien en deçà de ce dont je suis capable.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

C'est bien pour &#231;a que j'interviens


----------



## Luc G (29 Juin 2006)

Je regrette d'avoir trop de boulot pour épandre mes propres conneries sur ce terreau si fertile. Je me contente de vous soutenir moralement  (le vous s'adresse à qui le veut, ne soyons pas sectaire )

PS. L'Amok ne devrait pas préciser "aux dernières nouvelles". Mal compris, ça pourrait laisser penser qu'il n'est au courant que par ouïe-dire, ce qui pourrait donner à penser. En tous cas, à titre purement personnel (je l'aime bien, cette expression ) et malgré un âge en principe nettement plus élevé, je n'ai pas encore besoin de lire le journal pour savoir si.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ... ce qui pourrait donner à penser...



(désolé de tronquer de la sorte...)

Reconnaissons lui au moins ce mérite. Ce n'est pas donné à tout le monde, et même fortuitement, le résultat est honorable  De lapin, bien entendu.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Juin 2006)

J'attends avec impatience le prochain num&#233;ro. Peut-&#234;tre une entrevue avec le Cercle&#169;? Ou la [MGZ]?


----------



## Luc G (29 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Remarque Jean-Claude Van Damme comme Chirac recommandent la pomme sous toutes ses formes... Pourtant, au vu desdits prescripteurs, je me demande s'il n'y aurait pas quelques effets secondaires méconnus... :mouais:



En tous cas, ce fil est (enfin ) dans la ligne MacGé : ça parle de pommes. D'habitude on fait plutôt dans la châtaigne, le marron, l'envoi aux fraises, la bonne poire, le casse-noix, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Ou des photos au téléobjectif du Doc parlant à <mets ici un nom, quel qu'il soit, mais dans le secret de ton chez-toi> en string panthère.
Quand tu commences avec la presse trash, tu mets la main dans la gueule du loup (euh non, pas Amok, un autre loup... Enfin, c'est une image, quoi, une image à la con, mais une image quand même).

On nage (on coule ?) vraiment dans le grand n'importe quoi !

Vous allez voir qu'ils (notez le mystère indéfini de ce "Ils") vont nous pondre un front du retour à l'ordre moral ou un truc comme ça pour rammener l'austère rigueur de la discution technique sur les forums...

Vivement les vacances.


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas, ce fil est (enfin ) dans la ligne MacGé : ça parle de pommes. D'habitude on fait plutôt dans la châtaigne, le marron, l'envoi aux fraises, la bonne poire, le casse-noix, etc.


Sous-titre du nouveau Bar MacGé :

*Au rendez-vous des pommipèdes*


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends rien.
> Ceci dit je ne suis pas certain d'y trouver un intérêt autre que celui de dérivatif à ma construction laborieuse de tableaux de descriptifs techniques dans InDesign©.


C'est déjà ça !

L'utilité de parler pour ne rien dire est incontestable.


----------



## N°6 (29 Juin 2006)

Nan, rien !


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà ça !
> 
> L'utilité de parler pour ne rien dire est incontestable.




...surtout ici


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas, ce fil est (enfin ) dans la ligne MacG&#233; : &#231;a parle de pommes. D'habitude on fait plut&#244;t dans la ch&#226;taigne, le marron, l'envoi aux fraises, la bonne poire, le casse-noix, etc.



C'est vrai qu'on avait m&#234;me tent&#233; une omelette aux champignons l'autre soir  Enfin, je ne te demande m&#234;me pas qui fait le scoubidou dans cette recette ! 




			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> en string panth&#232;re.



Je te prie de me laisser en dehors de tout &#231;a !


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Manifestement, on ne leur a pas encore parl&#233; de la recherche par I.P. Notez, cette pointe de na&#239;vet&#233; est assez touchante. Imb&#233;cile, mais touchante.



ouais... bah... &#231;a ne donne rien... alors soit c'est encore un coup de benjamin, soit c'est le fant&#244;me de Gribouille soit les softs de surf anonyme ont bien progress&#233;... 




			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'attends avec impatience le prochain num&#233;ro. Peut-&#234;tre une entrevue avec le Cercle©? Ou la [MGZ]?




Le Cercle ne cause pas de lui ni de ses buts il n'a, par ailleurs, d'autres raisons d'&#234;tre que son existence et les partouzes qui vont avec ...euh... enfin voil&#224; quoi... 

quand &#224; la [MGZ], ce n'est pas un club priv&#233;, si ta femme couche (ou toi, posteuse femelle ou encore toi membre m&#226;le en mal de m&#226;le) avec tous les [MGZ], tu pourras en devenir (ce n'est pas r&#233;tro-actif, tu ne coucheras pas avec nos femmes, nondidju !)

quand &#224; interroger les cr&#233;ateurs de ces deux entit&#233;s, tu serais bien malvenu. L'un ne causera pas puisque telle est la r&#232;gle. Et l'autre ne te causerait que des armes de l'arm&#233;e suisse... ou encore de drogues... ou de techno...  Paix &#224; l'&#194;me de Florent !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Juin 2006)

Oh mais ne t'inqui&#232;tes pas, je n'ai aucun pr&#233;tention &#224; rentrer dans la [MGZ]. Ma femme refuse de coucher avec d'autres hommes que moi. Et puis avec ce qu'on m'a dit sur les gamers, je ne suis pas certain que cela soit tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant. 
Quant au cercle&#169;, je suis bien certain que l'anonymat pourrait pousser un de ses membres &#224; l'entretien.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2006)

Ah tiens, là aussi?


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

&#224; 13h sur le c&#244;t&#233; !


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Quant au cercle©, je suis bien certain que l'anonymat pourrait pousser un de ses membres &#224; l'entretien.




bah aucun des membres du Cercle n'est anonyme &#224; vos yeux except&#233; Roberto...   
_edit : on fusionne les messages ? _


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et puis avec ce qu'on m'a dit sur les gamers, je ne suis pas certain que cela soit tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant.


GAMIN !!!!!!

Allez viens gamin ! C'&#233;tait pour rire... Viens.


R&#233;mi ! Eteint moi cette torche veux-tu ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2006)

:d :d :d


_Edit: Tiens un bug de Firefox..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2006)




----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



La vache, j'avais jamais remarque le mec qui a la zouille à l'air dans ce tableau en bas à gauche...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Ben quoi... Un sans-culotte, rien de bizarre...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi... Un sans-culotte, rien de bizarre...



Ben oui, je suis con moi parfois... :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> GAMIN !!!!!!
> 
> Allez viens gamin ! C'&#233;tait pour rire... Viens.
> 
> ...


Oh, tu sais, ce n'est que ce qu'Amok me disait l'autre soir.


----------



## Luc G (29 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> La vache, j'avais jamais remarque le mec qui a la zouille à l'air dans ce tableau en bas à gauche...:mouais:




Je conçois que c'est un drôle de pistolet, mais quand même ! ça tourne à l'obsession


----------



## JeEstAval (29 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Manifestement, on ne leur a pas encore parlé de la recherche par I.P. Notez, cette pointe de naïveté est assez touchante. Imbécile, mais touchante.


Intense Paranoïa
Incroyables Précautions
Immense Protubérance.

Ô Doc, je te toucherais encore pour les siècles des siècles des turgescences de mon désir imbécile.

Tu gâche ton talent à défendre l'hydre, elle ne t'en sera même pas reconnaissante.
Si tu savais ce qu'elle dit de toi...

Rejoins-nous,
auréoles-nous de ta divine luxure,
abandonne l'illusion des gagne-petits,
Sois le Dieu-fontaine de nos instincs assouvis.

Réveilles-toi !
Dieu est amour.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2006)

JeEstAval a dit:
			
		

> Dieu est amour.


Ouais, et Tamour est un con...

Doc, c'est mieux que Dieu... C'est impalpable.





Quoique...


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2006)

eh ben si "IL" ne r&#233;ponds pas &#224; &#231;a !!........


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2006)

D'aucun diraient même Doc, c'est comme Dieu, mais avec une b*** en plus...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

JeEstAval a dit:
			
		

> Si tu savais ce qu'elle dit de toi...


Ah, mais c'est l&#224; que le b&#226;t blesse : ce qu'elle dit a moins d'importance que ce que j'en pense. 
J'ajoute que flatter ma vanit&#233; est un proc&#233;d&#233; qui manque singuli&#232;rement d'&#233;l&#233;gance, m&#234;me pour des dada&#239;stes.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Doc, c'est mieux que Dieu... C'est impalpable.
> 
> Quoique...


On dirait que tu serais le miel et que je serais une grosse abeille... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juin 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Nan, rien !



Mwouais... si on veux.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juin 2006)

Salue son pot de ma part


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Salue son pot de ma part



Speedy?


----------



## unizu carn (29 Juin 2006)

Par l&#8217;interstice, sous la porte ferm&#233;e, il se r&#233;pand du lait et par le trou de la serrure il vient une odeur fade qui me donne mal au c&#339;ur.
Elles sont l&#224;, les &#233;tincelles d'&#233;t&#233; qui jaillissent en ether, elles n'ont pas plus de sens que les paroles d&#233;votes. Et la fadeur de l'homme entour&#233; de sueur ne peut que diff&#233;rer l'orgasme et sa peur.

Je suis la femme qui n'est pas la poup&#233;e. Rejoignez-nous dans nos tours &#224; baisers.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

unizu carn a dit:
			
		

> Par linterstice, sous la porte fermée, il se répand du lait et par le trou de la serrure il vient une odeur fade qui me donne mal au cur.
> Elles sont là, les étincelles d'été qui jaillissent en ether, elles n'ont pas plus de sens que les paroles dévotes. Et la fadeur de l'homme entouré de sueur ne peut que différer l'orgasme et sa peur.
> 
> Je suis la femme qui n'est pas la poupée. Rejoignez-nous dans nos tours à baisers.


Le pire, c'est que je ne trouve même pas ça mauvais !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles !
> 
> J'ai fait une recherche rapide sur internet, ça me disait quelque chose...
> 
> ...


Tu me rassures : la fréquentation du Bar ne m'a pas fait perdre le sens commun.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Bon.. ben on dira que c'est le Poe de d&#233;part alors. Allez. Au suivant... J't'en foutrais d'la fadeur, moi ! Tu vas vite allez me soigner cette vilaine agueusie, qu'on n'en parle plus !

Non mais !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2006)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> "Je suis sûr, reprit-il, que tu vas partager avec moi la joie de
> châtier cette femelle perfide qui s'est jouée de nous deux"
> 
> Cervantes. Traduction Aline Schulman.




Et pas qu'un peu...  :style:


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

Le sexe est le plus &#233;trange apanage de la cr&#233;ation. Hallucinant parce qu'il d&#233;coule directement de la pens&#233;e. _C'est une belle invention !_


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> Le sexe est le plus &#233;trange apanage de la cr&#233;ation. Hallucinant parce qu'il d&#233;coule directement de la pens&#233;e. _C'est une belle invention !_


mouais.... pour certains le sexe et la pens&#233;e sont tellement... imbriqu&#233;s qu'ils ne font plus qu'un........


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2006)

On appelle &#231;a une pipe, ou un cuni, selon le point de vue.

Pas pour d&#233;plaire &#224; mi©a qui a certainement test&#233; les deux.


----------



## mado (29 Juin 2006)

Euh 

Nan rien


----------



## rezba (29 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu me rassures : la fr&#233;quentation du Bar ne m'a pas fait perdre le sens commun.


Vous d&#233;lirez totalement, les deux vieux, l&#224;.
Voil&#224; ce que j'ai trouv&#233;, moi :

"Par l&#8217;interstice, sous la porte ferm&#233;e, il se r&#233;pand du lait et par le trou de la serrure il vient une odeur fade qui me donne mal au c&#339;ur. On n&#8217;entend rien dans cette pi&#232;ce, il y r&#232;gne un silence d&#8217;une chambre d&#8217;accouch&#233;e. Ce silence moelleux et profond. A l&#8217;&#233;poque j&#8217;aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; qu&#8217;il dur&#226;t toujours. Mais aujourd&#8217;hui, tout a chang&#233; affreusement et c&#8217;est pourquoi la chambre des seins ne m&#8217;inspire que d&#233;sespoir."

L'auteur s'appelle Unica Z&#252;rn, et le po&#234;me s'appelle _L'Homme_.

Le reste, j'ai pas encore trouv&#233; l'auteur, mais &#231;a arrive.



Edith : Ah ouais, Unica Z&#252;rn. Je vois. Elle a &#233;crit aussi "Anagrames". Je comprends mieux l'unizu carn...
Et devinez quoi ? 
Ah pis non, je vous laisse vous dem...
Y'a sonny avec son poing dans le cul, &#231;a va vous distraire.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2006)

Et Le Fist FEUQUINGUE ???


----------



## mado (29 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous délirez totalement, les deux vieux, là.
> ...



Je peux t'appeler _intercalaire_ ?


----------



## rezba (29 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je peux t'appeler _intercalaire_ ?


 Je pr&#233;f&#232;rerais_ interscalaire_. 

_La manipulation interscalaire dans les politiques culturelles, c'est le nom de mon dernier papier..._


----------



## mado (29 Juin 2006)

Pas encore r&#233;f&#233;renc&#233; dans Google, alors comment je peux savoir ! 


Oups.. parl&#233; trop vite


----------



## rezba (29 Juin 2006)

Il eut fallu que tu le susses, c'est vrai. 
Papier de colloque, pas encore paru.


J'ai retrouv&#233; notre unizu, c'est pas mal : 







Enfin, l'Unica Z&#252;rn.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je préfèrerais_ interscalaire_.



Ha! Ces acteurs !


----------



## mado (29 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ha! Ces acteurs !



Ils en oublient leurs partenaires 

(de la chance d'être en début d'alphabet l'écrivain ! )


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je préfèrerais_ interscalaire_.
> 
> _La manipulation interscalaire dans les politiques culturelles, c'est le nom de mon dernier papier..._




t'as raison, c'est plus esthétique le scalaire mais ça peut aussi être chiant...


----------



## Luc G (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison, c'est plus esthétique le scalaire mais ça peut aussi être chiant...




Moi je trouve pas ça chiant, encore que je préfère le vectoriel 

Ceci dit, je ne savais pas que Rezba passait son temps à ramasser des coquillages, ils en foutent vraiment plus une rame au Clapas 







Au vu de la bête, l'interscalaire, c'est un truc à attraper des tours de reins. 

Pour mettre un peu de poésie dans cette révolution de brutes, l'écho de Poe m'a fait penser à ce poème de l'américain un brin décalé, poème qui m'a toujours fait rêver :

_Eldorado

Gaily bedight, 
A gallant knight, 
In sunshine and in shadow, 
Had journeyed long, 
Singing a song, 
In search of Eldorado.

But he grew old
This knight so bold
And o'er his heart a shadow 
Fell as he found 
No spot of ground 
That looked like Eldorado.

And, as his strength 
Failed him at length, 
He met a pilgrim shadow
"Shadow," said he, 
"Where can it be
This land of Eldorado?"

"Over the Mountains 
Of the Moon, 
Down the Valley of the Shadow, 
Ride, boldly ride," 
The shade replied
"If you seek for Eldorado!"_

Et ne me dites pas que c'est hors-sujet, de Micaraza à la horde, en passant par la Lorraine, n'est-ce point ce que tous cherchent, l'eldorado.


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2006)

Bien Vu Luc, je n'avais pas osé le sortir mais je vois que je peux compter sur toi !


----------



## rezba (30 Juin 2006)

J'aurais co-&#233;crit un truc qui serait quasiment de niveau de _la sociologie des coquilles Saint Jacques en baie de Saint Brieux_ et je ne le savais pas ?
Whaouh... :love:
Je vais de ce pas pr&#233;venir Joanes de notre gloire &#224; venir.


----------



## Luc G (30 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais co-écrit un truc qui serait quasiment de niveau de _la sociologie des coquilles Saint Jacques en baie de Saint Brieux_ et je ne le savais pas ?
> Whaouh... :love:
> Je vais de ce pas prévenir Joanes de notre gloire à venir.



On va pas en faire un plat, non plus ! 
SI ?   Bon, alors faut prévoir du picpoul pour aller avec.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Juin 2006)

*Bon voil&#224;, il est 10H00 pass&#233;es*
o&#249; en est-on de l'offensive micazaraiesque ?

En l'absence d'un nouvel article people underground, que se passe t-il ?

L'insurrection du MCA baigne t-elle dans le sang ou dans le foutre ?


----------



## unizu carn (30 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon voilà, il est 10H00 passées*
> L'insurrection du MCA baigne t-elle dans le sang ou dans le foutre ?



La question n'est pas aussi reglée. :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2006)

unizu carn a dit:
			
		

> La question n'est pas aussi reglée. :love:



J'ai peur qu'il te manque un petit morceau... de phrase


----------



## unizu carn (30 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur qu'il te manque un petit morceau... de phrase




Je n'ai pas cette impression.
Illustration ?

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/376/994/1600/dancehaibbi_7.0.jpg


Y'a des enfants et des esprits faibles   C'est clairement hors chatte, l&#224;...


----------



## rubren (30 Juin 2006)

Juste avant d'aller se mettre &#224; table....rien &#224; dire c'est top...J'ai comme plus trop envie d'avocats l&#224;...


----------



## unizu carn (30 Juin 2006)

Une livre de fraises, &#231;a te reconstituera.
Ecras&#233;es sur une tartine. :love:


----------



## Melounette (30 Juin 2006)

Euaaaark, j'ai plus faim.:sick: Ca me fait pire que la queue de boeuf tout ça.
Mais je comprends plus : vous parliez de partouze et là c'est que des trucs tue-l'amour.
A bas le MCA ! Faites revenir Rika Zaraï bon sang !\o/
Ou je vomis.
Si.


----------



## unizu carn (30 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Euaaaark, j'ai plus faim.:sick: Ca me fait pire que la queue de boeuf tout ça.
> Mais je comprends plus : vous parliez de partouze et là c'est que des trucs tue-l'amour.
> A bas le MCA ! Faites revenir Rika Zaraï bon sang !\o/
> Ou je vomis.
> Si.



"Tue-l'amour" ?
D'abord, on ne parle pas encore d'amour. On parle d'abord de sexe. On teste, on jauge.
Ensuite, tu ne vas pas me dire qu'au plus fort de ton cycle menstruel, alors que ton ventre va se délivrer de son fardeau, et que ton corps est envahi par les hormones comme à aucun autre moment, tu te refuses à imaginer jouir ?
Si ?

"bon sang !"
Oui. Bon sang. Pourquoi tant de mes surs ont-elles honte de leur sang créateur ?

Il va falloir que tu viennes prendre le thé chez moi, ma melounette.
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

unizu carn a dit:
			
		

> La question n'est pas aussi reglée. :love:


En plus faudrait quand même prendre en considération le fait qu'elle pourrait baigner dans les deux si la période est propice...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

unizu carn a dit:
			
		

> "Tue-l'amour" ?
> D'abord, on ne parle pas encore d'amour. On parle d'abord de sexe. On teste, on jauge.
> Ensuite, tu ne vas pas me dire qu'au plus fort de ton cycle menstruel, alors que ton ventre va se délivrer de son fardeau, et que ton corps est envahi par les hormones comme à aucun autre moment, tu te refuses à imaginer jouir ?
> Si ?
> ...


Ah ben voil&#224;. Exactement ce que je voulais dire en fait...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> En plus faudrait quand même prendre en considération le fait qu'elle pourrait baigner dans les deux si la période est propice...


En attendant, c'est dans l'élégance qu'on baigne, jusqu'aux dents du fond...
Je ne vous cache pas que je suis surchargé de travail, de mauvaise humeur et que je n'aime pas ne pas mener la danse. Bref, il fait beau et je vous souhaite une belle après-midi.


----------



## unizu carn (30 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben voilà. Exactement ce que je voulais dire en fait...




Vous m'en voyez ravie. Au lit, donc. Et sans fourchette.


----------



## Melounette (30 Juin 2006)

unizu carn a dit:
			
		

> "Tue-l'amour" ?
> D'abord, on ne parle pas encore d'amour. On parle d'abord de sexe. On teste, on jauge.
> Ensuite, tu ne vas pas me dire qu'au plus fort de ton cycle menstruel, alors que ton ventre va se délivrer de son fardeau, et que ton corps est envahi par les hormones comme à aucun autre moment, tu te refuses à imaginer jouir ?
> Si ?
> ...


Ouais...d'accord...mais entre mon cycle menstruel et ta photo là, y a une marge s'tu veux. Je suis sûr de dégager beaucoup plus de sensualité lors de cette période que ça. Tu saisis la nuance ? Ou tu vas encore traduire mes propos et présumer de ce que je ne pense pas ?  
Bon pour "tue l'amour", je me suis trompée, on va dire douche froide, ça sera mieux. 
Pour un thé, je dis pas non, mais c'est moi qui le fais, tu touches même pas à la théière avec tes mains.:sick:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2006)

unizu carn a dit:
			
		

> "Tue-l'amour" ?
> D'abord, on ne parle pas encore d'amour. On parle d'abord de sexe. On teste, on jauge.
> Ensuite, tu ne vas pas me dire qu'au plus fort de ton cycle menstruel, alors que ton ventre va se délivrer de son fardeau, et que ton corps est envahi par les hormones comme à aucun autre moment, tu te refuses à imaginer jouir ?
> Si ?
> ...



Ce n'est pas que je veuille absolument mettre de la confiture partout, mais enfin, je crois qu'un peu de documentation pourrait t'être utile  histoire d'éviter quelques erreurs.


----------



## unizu carn (30 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas que je veuille absolument mettre de la confiture partout, mais enfin, je crois qu'un peu de documentation pourrait t'être utile  histoire d'éviter quelques erreurs.



Oui ?
J'aime bien que l'on m'explique les choses sans détours. Sinon, là, que puis-je comprendre d'autre que le fait que tu penses que tu ne libères pas tes hormones ?

Moi, quand arrive ce moment, qui n'est ni la fin, ni le début, vu que c'est un cycle, je mangerais n'importe quel homme propre et peu farouche qui passe à ma portée. C'est mon syndrome prémenstruel à moi. Lorsque mes hormones cessent d'affluer dans mon utérus, et qu'elles débordent dans le reste de mon corps, je n'ai pas de migraine, j'ai faim. :love:

Et toi ?


----------



## rubren (30 Juin 2006)

Moi j'ai fini de manger là ....ca va...:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2006)

unizu carn a dit:
			
		

> tu ne libères pas tes hormones ?



C'est là que je me dis, Tibo apprends à ne pas être aussi serviable parce que, si ça continue, elle va te demander si elles sont libérées par deux, par ordre croissant ou si il existe un juge d'application des peines habilité pour trancher la question :rateau:


----------



## rezba (30 Juin 2006)

Tu veux parler du juge des libert&#233;s et de la _r&#233;tention_ ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler du juge des libert&#233;s et de la _r&#233;tention_ ?



Lit vert th&#233;, aussi, si j'en crois les baff&#233;s et les minettes d'&#224; c&#244;t&#233;, tartin&#233;s au gingembre 


PS : Pascal77


----------



## mado (30 Juin 2006)

T'es sûre que c'est pas midinettes que tu voulais dire.. ?


Sinon, moi j'adore la viande rouge, si, si


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

unizu carn a dit:
			
		

> Oui ?
> J'aime bien que l'on m'explique les choses sans d&#233;tours. Sinon, l&#224;, que puis-je comprendre d'autre que le fait que tu penses que tu ne lib&#232;res pas tes hormones ?
> 
> Moi, quand arrive ce moment, qui n'est ni la fin, ni le d&#233;but, vu que c'est un cycle, je mangerais n'importe quel homme propre et peu farouche qui passe &#224; ma port&#233;e. C'est mon syndrome pr&#233;menstruel &#224; moi. Lorsque mes hormones cessent d'affluer dans mon ut&#233;rus, et qu'elles d&#233;bordent dans le reste de mon corps, je n'ai pas de migraine, j'ai faim. :love:
> ...


Un tisane de soucis. Deux trois fois par jour pendant les menstrues.

edit : penser &#224; effacer l'historique de firefox avant de partir du boulot pour une semaine de vacances ...


----------



## Melounette (21 Août 2006)

'scusez de remonter le sujet, mais...on en est où de la saga de l'été ?  Enfin, j'veux dire : Mimicracra aurait-elle disparu in the middle of nowhere ?
'tin, même pas juste, y a eu 4 ou 5 épisodes, et pouf, on nous l'a sucré de l'antenne. Je réclame une fin digne à cette saga.Pfff.
(Ne me faites pas le coup de "T'as qu'à chercher...gnagnagna", j'ai cherché gnagnagna, moi, môssieur et aucune nouvelle fraiche du quota érotique de c'forum. C't'un comble )


----------



## alèm (21 Août 2006)

_benjamin a appuy&#233; sur le bouton d&#233;sint&#233;gration de tous les membres, certains sympathisants ont &#233;t&#233; &#233;pargn&#233;s apr&#232;s torture, t'avais qu'&#224; pas partir en vacances tu aurais su la fin... 
_


----------



## Amok (21 Août 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> 'scusez de remonter le sujet, mais...on en est où de la saga de l'été ?  Enfin, j'veux dire : Mimicracra aurait-elle disparu in the middle of nowhere ?
> 'tin, même pas juste, y a eu 4 ou 5 épisodes, et pouf, on nous l'a sucré de l'antenne. Je réclame une fin digne à cette saga.Pfff.
> (Ne me faites pas le coup de "T'as qu'à chercher...gnagnagna", j'ai cherché gnagnagna, moi, môssieur et aucune nouvelle fraiche du quota érotique de c'forum. C't'un comble )



Ca y est : ca sent la rentrée...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _ t'avais qu'à pas partir en vacances tu aurais su la fin...
> _




*Elle aurait même dû *
y rester....


----------



## Lila (24 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _benjamin a appuyé sur le bouton désintégration de tous les membres, certains sympathisants ont été épargnés après torture,
> 
> _



tous ?????  c'est sûr ...non passqueeeee  

..ya pas une vidéo ....? 

..non parce que j'étais parti en vacances...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

J'ai entendu dire que Derrick &#233;tat de toutes fa&#231;ons plus sexy. Une usurpatrice, quoi... :mouais:


----------



## Melounette (30 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _benjamin a appuyé sur le bouton désintégration de tous les membres, certains sympathisants ont été épargnés après torture, t'avais qu'à pas partir en vacances tu aurais su la fin... _


Non, môssieur, j'étais partie travailler à l'étranger avec d'autres chats à fouetter ( et quels chats !:rateau: ) 
Et pis de toute façon, tout ça a dû se passer sous le bureau du grand patron, dans le secret des deux, donc on ne pouvait pas savoir, big tête of the bananas. Mais bon là c'est fait, meurchi, belle fin en effet, même si on aimerait voir les scènes de torture un peu quand même.:rose: 
Purs fils de la Sagessounet>Tu es beau je t'aime.:love: 
Vivement l'été prochain.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon là c'est fait, meurchi, belle fin en effet, même si on aimerait voir les scènes de torture un peu quand même.:rose:



Il y a bien quelqu'un qui a dû conserver quelques parties moelles dans du chloroforme, il suffit de passer une petite annonce


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

Bien s&#251;r ! Pas de probl&#232;me


----------



## Amok (30 Août 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> tout ça a dû se passer _*sous le bureau*_ du grand patron, dans le secret _*des deux*_



Il y a des erreurs de frappe qui font rêver !


----------



## unizu carn (30 Août 2006)

Le Micazara n'est plus. Mais &#231;a ne s'est pas regl&#233; dans le bureau d'un administrateur z&#233;l&#233;, non. C'est la dissidence du mouvement qui l'a fait &#233;clater, imploser, suicider.
J'en suis la seule survivante, et je ne me consacre qu'aux pech&#233;s de chair (mais pas avec des tordus de votre espp&#232;ce), et &#224; la d&#233;coration d'une magnifique chapelle.








&#224; bient&#244;t  :love:


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2006)

unizu carn a dit:
			
		

> et à la décoration d'une magnifique chapelle.




..la chapelle sextine....

  

:mouais: 

vive le mimi ...vive le cracra.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Août 2006)

unizu carn a dit:
			
		

>




Comme quoi Mickey est un homme de goût... :rose:


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2006)

.....se font pas chier à Marne la Vallée quand même:love::love::love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2006)

Blanche Neige, c'est la vraie ou il y a une naine dedans? ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....se font pas chier &#224; Marne la Vall&#233;e quand m&#234;me:love::love::love:



Exp&#233;rimentation du nouveau syst&#232;me de branchement de la souris


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... la souris à queue de pie lui fait du bouche à bouche.
> :love:


... C'est comme ça que tu appelles bouffer une tarte aux poils?... Tu insultes ma candeur!


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Le porc SUSBaby, ne pas le débrancher à chaud sous peine de flinguer les transferts en cours...
> :hein:



transfert de fluide, bien entendu...


----------



## Melounette (31 Août 2006)

Ah je savais bien qu'il y aurait une saison 2 &#224; la rentr&#233;e.:love: 
Par contre, j'ai toujours cru que Blanche Neige se tapait les 7 nains. Elle me d&#233;&#231;oit sur ce coup l&#224;. 

Excusez-moi, mais il faut j'agite mon mouchoir de dentelle pour Tatouille, l'est paum&#233; ou il a bu je ne sais pas. 
HOHEEEEEEE, Tatouille, tu vois, je suis l&#224;.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, j'ai toujours cru que Blanche Neige se tapait les 7 nains. Elle me déçoit sur ce coup là.



Ben faut la comprendre aussi... A la longue, elle finissait par emmener la chaise à chaque fois qu'elle se levait...


----------

